# Bow String Slapping Arm



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

Sounds like your DL might be a little long on the Soldier.


----------



## rossi9s (Sep 25, 2005)

Could be too long of a DL or fore-arm/elbow rotated too far inwards
good luck


----------



## Michelle622 (Oct 18, 2011)

I had the same problem until I was taught how to properly hold the bow. Make sure the bow sits along the life line of your hand. I found a comfortable position with the tips of my index and middle fingers lightly resting on the front of the grip. I haven't wacked my arm since.


----------



## boosted98mitsu (Aug 11, 2010)

Michelle622 said:


> I had the same problem until I was taught how to properly hold the bow. Make sure the bow sits along the life line of your hand. I found a comfortable position with the tips of my index and middle fingers lightly resting on the front of the grip. I haven't wacked my arm since.


This is also how I was taught to hold my bow...I still had some arm slapping so when I went to get my Passion I had a different person measure my draw length and it was about an inch and a half less then what I was previously told. I have not had a problem since.


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

draw length-I have a soldier, and it was too long for me at first and i had the exact same problem. we shortened it abit and it never touched me again.


----------



## nag (Jun 13, 2007)

Yup...too long a draw lenght.


----------



## longmeg (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm going to check the draw length this week but I did stop using the level and it hasn't happened since. So maybe I'm torquing slightly when I shoot but since I'm more comfortable without the level and shooting better I'm going to ignore the level. 
Thanks for all the responses!


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

That level may not make a difference if you are shooting the same distance over & over. But, if you start shooting out at longer distances it will affect your arrow's impact point if your bow is canted. It is better to get the proper fit, then work on proper shot execution than it is to adapt your shoot execution to compensate for equipment fit.


----------



## horsescorri (Jun 13, 2011)

Draw is likely to long, however you should get the arm guard anyway as it can help keep down loose or bulky clothing from interfering with the shot. you should always hold your arm slightlty bent not straight out in front of you, your chances of it reoccuring are pretty high till you have the fit assessed and adjusted?? Everyset up is very different and unique to the bow and hunter


----------



## longmeg (Jul 16, 2011)

Pretty much I shoot at 20, 30, 40 and 50. Sometimes more if I walk the club's target walk. 
I'm going up to WI for Thanksgiving so going to go back to where I bought it and measure again.
Thanks so much! 
Is it pretty much a given that the level is set up correctly?
LongMeg
“Two roads diverged in a wood and I – I took the one less traveled by, and that has made all the difference.” - Robert Frost


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

To determine your draw length. A Close estimate.

Stand with your back against a wall and stretch your arms straight out against the wall.
Have someone measure your "Wing Span" from the tip of your middle finger to the other one.
Take that measurement and divide it by 2.5

Like 64" / 2.5 = 25.6"
That's close to your actual draw length.

You can also use your height divided by 2.5

5' 8" = 68" / 2.5 = 27.2"

If you are gripping the bow and the grip is not floating on your palms Life Line you'll slap.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Go to Bowtech web site and download the mod settings for changing draw length and the stop settings.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Your Soldier does not use replaceable "Mods" like the older models.

It is capable of 6" of draw length adjustment just by loosening up two screws on each cam and moving them. (Both cams!!)
You will also need to adjust the Draw Stop. (don't forget this step!!)

It's EASY.

Warning:
If you are using a drop away rest it will need readjustment after you change the draw length.


----------

